# How to get a horse use to the show routine?



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I think you have the right idea. We take young horses to shows to get them used to trailering and different places. We also lead them around the grounds and you could ride some in the warm up areas. Trail riding helps too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

If there's any way you can simulate the PA system at home or even better, the location you'll be showing, that will help greatly! Also ride with other horses in the arena to see how he acts around them. Many horses will speed up considerably with other horses around, either to "catch up" or "beat" the other contestants. Mine did in the only show I've taken him to so far, but WP is NOT his discipline, just wanted to get him used to the atmosphere like you! The thing he was most concerned about was the PA system by far, though, and he's not spooky in the least. Even if you have a small amplifier/radio, you can have a friend speak into a microphone or even play voice recordings, just make sure it's voices and not music so it's more authentic. Hopefully you can make it loud enough that you can hear it clearly across the arena, but anything helps.

That's all I can think of for now, but if anything else comes to mind I'll let you know! Best of luck and most importantly, have fun!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! So far I've had him since November but he's currentt testing me on our rides and such. But anywa I plan on bringing him to local arenas and lunging him or walking around. Ill see if maybe I can get a big microphone or something of the like. Thanks!

Also- my guy is 12, is it that hard to get an 'older' (so to speak) horse to get use to the routine?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Hmm, I don't think that age really matters. I would think it's more a factor of the horses's personality and trust in the rider. When I showed Sock, I had only had him for about 6 months and other than the riding time I've personally put on him as a 6yo, he had 60 days with a trainer when he was 2 1/2 then spent most of his time out with a herd.

The fact that your horse is much older and very likely has more miles on him than mine should be a plus, especially if he's used to trails.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Spend a lot of time with your horse, just hanging out, so his trust in you builds. The PA system isn't usually a problem but going by an elevated announcer's booth can worry a horse.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the best thing you can do is just simply get out there and start going to small local shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

We are planning on attending and showing low key this year. I don't show to be competitive. Just to have fun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

